# eCommerce site with under 10 shirts?



## kwc98 (Oct 28, 2011)

Good morning,

I have a few shirts that I have successfully test marketed and have been selling for awhile (eBay, interest forums). I want to make an eCommerce site, but I would say that to start I would have perhaps only 5-10 designs. Does anyone have a site that is this limited? All of the shirts are in a particular niche, but when I look at any t-shirt site, they seem to have a lot more options.

thanks for your input!
Ken


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

some of the best designs I've seen are in online shops with a limited range (about what you have, 5 to 10 designs). Those are the shops you bookmark and watch for new cool/interesting designs. So don't let it bother you and start getting yourself out there!


Richie


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Try www.bigcartel.com. I believe they offer a free solution for 5 or less items.


----------



## itskiran (Oct 30, 2011)

splathead said:


> Try www.bigcartel.com. I believe they offer a free solution for 5 or less items.



+1 for bigcartel, Easy to maintain and use. You can upgrade as you grow.


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

if you have a niche market, and can merket them, it doesnt matter how many designs you have.

some of those sites with hundreds of designs ... surprise, some of it is just filler. 

just because its up there ,doesn't necessarily mean people are buying them all 


market what you do have. and expand from there.


----------



## odoggx21 (Oct 6, 2011)

sounds good thnx


----------



## afr0bunny (Aug 26, 2008)

I believe that for only 5-10 items you could set up a free bigcartel store with paypal as your payment processor and it would be free. we use big cartel for our vintage clothing store and it's a pretty nice and inexpensive service.


----------

